# remastering BSD's.



## fbsduser (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi. I have a debian kfreebsd iso (90MB) and wanted to put both that iso and the freebsd 7.0 boot-only iso I got in a single mini-cd. But I want to modify them in such a way that when I insert the CD I get a boot selector allowing me to boot either one of them (I assume that I would need to make two folders and put the contents of each iso in one of each two folders). I was thinking in using isolinux as bootloader, but I don't know if it can boot BSD kernels directly.


----------

